# Gewitter: Angeln oder nicht?



## Professor Tinca (3. September 2019)

Besser ist einpacken wenn man seine Ruten mag....

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://i62.tinypic.com/1180kmg.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.marchfischer.at/joomla17/index.php/forum/verschiedenes/375-angeln-bei-gewitter&docid=b7XkE2w4K7vNJM&tbnid=W9mQNesh-jrb9M:&vet=10ahUKEwjhuYbq8LTkAhXCfFAKHSJ3AXgQMwhFKAEwAQ..i&w=960&h=640&client=firefox-b-d&bih=626&biw=1366&q=angelruten nach blitz&ved=0ahUKEwjhuYbq8LTkAhXCfFAKHSJ3AXgQMwhFKAEwAQ&iact=mrc&uact=8

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...LTkAhXCfFAKHSJ3AXgQMwhHKAMwAw&iact=mrc&uact=8


----------



## Andal (3. September 2019)

Ich bin kein Feigling, aber ich gebe auch offen zu, dass der Feigling die deutlich besseren Aussichten hat, alt zu werden.

Aber direkt nach einem Unwetter ist die Stimmung am Wasser unsagbar schön, so es denn durchgezogen ist und man fängt sehr gut. Also lieber mal "in Deckung" gehen und gleich danach wieder loslegen.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (3. September 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Besser ist einpacken wenn man seine Ruten mag....



Hallo Professor Tinca,

ich mag meine Ruten. Aber wenn der Blitz dort einschlägt, ist es mir lieber als ein Einschlag in meinen Körper. Einpacken ist so oder so für mich die bessere Wahl

Beste Grüße
Jesco


----------



## Andal (3. September 2019)

Die Blitze sind auch weniger das Problem. Man weiss ja, wo man denen entgehen kann. Viel gefährlicher ist der Wind mit all seinen Folgen und wenn man richtig Pech hat, auch der Hagel.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (3. September 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Die Blitze sind auch weniger das Problem. Man weiss ja, wo man denen entgehen kann. Viel gefährlicher ist der Wind mit all seinen Folgen und wenn man richtig Pech hat, auch der Hagel.



Hallo Andal,

und wo kann man den Blitzen entgehen ? Wenn ich beim Karpfenangeln in meinem Unterschlupf sitze und weit und breit den höchsten Punkt bilde. Oder wenn ich beim Aalangeln in der Nacht von einem heftigen Gewitter beim Angeln vom verankerten Boot von Blitzen überrascht werde. Dann fühle ich mich sehr klein und weiß auch nicht genau, wo ich dann hin muss. Flüchten ist häufig keine Option, da Gewitter oft sehr schnell kommen...

Beste Grüße
Jesco


----------



## Andal (3. September 2019)

Wenn du beim Karpfenfischen bist, dann bist du ja auch irgendwie dort hingekommen!? Also Ruten rein, Camp sichern und im Auto aussitzen. In diesem faraday'schen Käfig bist du sicher.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (3. September 2019)

Moin Andal,

das geht aber nur, wenn das Auto um die Ecke steht. Oft ist es aber ein, zwei oder noch mehr Kilometer entfernt. Bis ich beim Auto bin, ist das Gewitter auch schon vorüber. Des Weiteren lässt man seine Sachen ja auch nicht einfach stehen. Denn wenn man wiederkommt, fehlen eventuell die Ruten & Co. Alles einpacken ist auch nicht möglich, da es einfach zu viel Geraffel ist... Da hilft dann nur aussitzen mit einem mulmigen Gefühl.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. September 2019)

Nicht.


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. September 2019)

Bei Gewitter dirket über mir setze ich den Rückzug an. Am Wasser stehen und die Kohlefaserrute in der Hand ist schon etwas anderes als dann zum Auto zu gehen. Letzteres halte ich für mich als ungefährlich und da darf es auch über mir blitzen.

Zur WetterApp: Wenn ich dieser App bei nahezu täglichen "amtlichen Unwetterwarnungen" mit Sturm, Hagel, Blitz für den Abend  in der letzten Zeit ernst genommen hätte, wäre ich nicht mehr an's Wasser gekommen; schön aber, dass es wohl soviele Angler und auch Spaziergänger und Hundeausführer inzwischen diese Apps ernst nehmen, so war ich immer alleine bei bestem Angel-Wetter


----------



## Andal (3. September 2019)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Moin Andal,
> 
> das geht aber nur, wenn das Auto um die Ecke steht. Oft ist es aber ein, zwei oder noch mehr Kilometer entfernt. Bis ich beim Auto bin, ist das Gewitter auch schon vorüber. Des Weiteren lässt man seine Sachen ja auch nicht einfach stehen. Denn wenn man wiederkommt, fehlen eventuell die Ruten & Co. Alles einpacken ist auch nicht möglich, da es einfach zu viel Geraffel ist... Da hilft dann nur aussitzen mit einem mulmigen Gefühl.


Wenn ich mich kurz zurückziehe, geht auch garantiert mehr keiner auf Raubzug.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. September 2019)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Moin Andal,
> 
> das geht aber nur, wenn das Auto um die Ecke steht. Oft ist es aber ein, zwei oder noch mehr Kilometer entfernt. Bis ich beim Auto bin, ist das Gewitter auch schon vorüber. Des Weiteren lässt man seine Sachen ja auch nicht einfach stehen. Denn wenn man wiederkommt, fehlen eventuell die Ruten & Co. Alles einpacken ist auch nicht möglich, da es einfach zu viel Geraffel ist... Da hilft dann nur aussitzen mit einem mulmigen Gefühl.




Beim Gewitter zum Auto!

Währenddessen klaut auch niemand etwas.


----------



## Hecht100+ (3. September 2019)

Vor dem Gewitter würde ich auch immer flüchten. Obwohl die Sternstunde einmal kurz vor einem aufkommenden Gewitter war: ab Mittag auf Hecht geschleppt und nicht ein Biss. Auf dem Weg zum Hafen ca 500 mtr davor Biss auf der linken Seite. Während dort noch gedrillt würde, zog auf der rechten  Seite der Sideplaner am Boot vorbei. Fazit, 5 Stunden nichts, 15 min auf der Flucht vor dem Gewitter 4 Hechte dann. Trotzdem werde ich jedes Gewitter gerne im PKW aussitzen.


----------



## Michael.S (3. September 2019)

Gewitter und Sturm gehören zusammen , auf den Platz wo ich immer mein Auto abstellte war ein dicker Baum gestürzt , gut das ich an diesem Tag nicht Angeln war was ich eigentlich vorhatte , bei Gewitter gehe ich sonnst auch ins Auto


----------



## schwerhoeriger (3. September 2019)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Hallo Andal,
> 
> und wo kann man den Blitzen entgehen ? Wenn ich beim Karpfenangeln in meinem Unterschlupf sitze und weit und breit den höchsten Punkt bilde. Oder wenn ich beim Aalangeln in der Nacht von einem heftigen Gewitter beim Angeln vom verankerten Boot von Blitzen überrascht werde. Dann fühle ich mich sehr klein und weiß auch nicht genau, wo ich dann hin muss. Flüchten ist häufig keine Option, da Gewitter oft sehr schnell kommen...
> 
> ...



Hö,

ne acht Meter Stippe senkrecht mit Metalrutenhalter als Blitzableiter verwenden und im Tipi die Füsse hoch 

Ich tue mir sowas schon lange nicht mehr an. Wenn der Wetterbericht so etwas hergibt bleibe ich daheim Fisch hin oder her mir ist das einfach zu gefährlich und ich gebe es auch zu habe da auch Muffesausen 

Grussen Michael


----------



## Andal (3. September 2019)

Um das ganz mal zu relativieren. Zu Hause, am Rhein, wo ich die allermeiste Zeit angle, gehe ich einfach die paar hundert Meter heim. Aber wenn ich mal fort bin, für eine Woche wo ansitze, sieht es anders aus. Da habe ich mehr "Sitzfleisch".


----------



## Kochtopf (3. September 2019)

Wenn es blitzt und donnert Ruten aus dem Wasser und flach ins Gras legen, ab in den Shelter und warten bis es vorbei ist. In die Situation, dass es um uns rum keine Bäume gab bin ich glücklicherweise nie gekommen.
Sturm ist egal, notfalls werden zwei Banksticks als stormpoles im shelter verwendet (dinsmores bauen grossartige  teleskopierbare) oder die Plane reisst eben  aber dass ich wetterbedingt fliehe ist eher selten


----------



## yukonjack (3. September 2019)

Wie viel Menschen werden eigentlich pro Jahr in Germanien vom Blitz getroffen und wie viel Angler sind darunter ?


----------



## Kochtopf (3. September 2019)

Keine Ahnung, wo liegt dieses Germanien?


----------



## ollidi (3. September 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Feigling, aber ich gebe auch offen zu, dass der Feigling die deutlich besseren Aussichten hat, alt zu werden.


Das sehe ich genauso. Lieber ein lebender Feigling, als ein toter Held.

Zum Glück bin ich auch in der Situation, daß ich es nie weit zum Auto habe, wenn ein Gewitter aufzieht. Da schmeisse ich nur schnell die Klotten ins Auto und warte ab, bis es wieder weggezogen ist.

Mich hat es nur einmal überraschend am Teich erwischt, weil ich mal kurz weggenickt bin. Da war das Gewitter auf einmal direkt über mir. Ich habe nur schnell die Ruten eingeholt, flach abgelegt und bin 200 Meter in das Vereinsheim geflitzt. Dort habe ich bei einem kühlen Bierchen aus dem Kühlschrank das Gewitter abgewartet und direkt weitergeangelt.

Auf Apps gebe ich nicht allzu viel. Ich vertraue in der Regel immer dem Blick gen Himmel.


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. September 2019)

Wer in Bayern am Wasser seine Kohlefaserrute als Blitzdurchleiter hinhält, giltnicht als toter Held sondern als gegrillter Depp.
Nix für Ungut


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, wo liegt dieses Germanien?



Von der Maas bis an die Memel,
Von der Etsch bis an den Belt....

A.H. Hoffmann von Fallersleben


----------



## Kochtopf (3. September 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Von der Maas bis an die Memel,
> Von der Etsch bis an den Belt....
> 
> A.H. Hoffmann von Fallersleben


Das ist Deutschland.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. September 2019)

Das meinte er wohl, denke ich. 

Falls nicht dann das:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Germania_magna


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (3. September 2019)

Für Gewitterwarnungen habe ich vom DWD die App aufm Handy, die allerdings seeeeehr konservativ ist. Lieber vorsichtig als hinterher mit Handfeger und Schaufel auffegen zu müssen 
Ansonsten eignen sich natürlich Webseiten, die Blitzkarten anbieten, wie z.B. Kachelmann https://kachelmannwetter.com/de/blitze/deutschland/20190903-1910z.html


----------



## Seele (3. September 2019)

Wenns geht ins Auto wenn nicht, sitz ich es aus, wenn auch nur sehr sehr ungern.

Wir hatten mal am Po ein massives Gewitter. Das war wirklich beängstigend und wir haben uns in den Sandabbruch gekauert und gehofft, dass alles bald vorbei ist. Wenn man einfach 20km vom Camp weg ist, bleibt einem keine andere Wahl.
In Norwegen schaue ich möglichst nah zu einem Hafen zu kommen um im Notfall wenn das Gewitter wirklich direkt auf einen zu kommt, möglichst schnell dort einlaufen zu können. Direkt blind ins Camp zu fahren ist oft die schlechtere Variante als das Gewitter zu beobachten und dann im Köpfchen zu reagieren.

Für Angler ist auch folgende Seite eigentlich Pflicht:
https://www.lightningmaps.org/


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (3. September 2019)

Seele schrieb:


> Für Angler ist auch folgende Seite eigentlich Pflicht:
> https://www.lightningmaps.org/



Die Seite kannte ich noch nicht. Bisher habe ich immer viel mit RegenRadar gemacht. Aber Lightningmaps sieht auch sehr gut aus. Vielen Dank für die Info


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das ist Deutschland.



80 Jahre danach nur schwer ohne Widerspruch stehen zu lassen....


----------



## Tobias85 (3. September 2019)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> oder mich flach auf den Boden lege





Kochtopf schrieb:


> und flach ins Gras legen



Ganz ungünstig, wenn der Blitz in der Nähe in den Boden einschlägt...die "Spannung" eines Erdblitzes (korrekt: das elektrische Potential) nimmt mit dem Abstand zum Einschlagsort immer weiter ab. Wenn der Kopf 1,85m näher am Einschlagsort auf dem Boden liegt als die Füße (oder andersrum), dann herrscht beim Erdeinschlag an Kopf und Füßen ein unterschiedlich starkes elektrisches Potential. Die Differenz der beiden Potentiale liegt dann als tatsächliche Spannung an eurem Körper an. Je weiter Kopf und Fuß auseinander liegen, desto größer die Spannung, und da reden wir nicht von 12V oder so.

Darum: Statt hinlegen besser in die Hocke gehen und die Füße so dicht wie möglich zusammen den Boden nicht zusätzlich mit den Hände berühren. Sollte ein Blitz in der Nähe im Boden einschlagen (und das ist eh sehr viel wahrscheinlicher, als dass er einen selbst trifft), dann ist die Potentialdifferenz, also die Spannung, zwischen den eng beieinander liegender Füßen deutlich kleiner, als wenn man flach liegt. Wird meines Wissens nach heutzutage auch von offiziellen Stellen so vermittelt.

Edit: Grad nachgeforscht, dafür gibts sogar einen Begriff: Schrittspannung (siehe Wikipedia)


----------



## Uzz (3. September 2019)

Als Aluhutträger bin ich zum Glück immun gegen Blitzeinschläge.


----------



## zokker (3. September 2019)

Ich habe mehr Respekt vor dem Wind bei Gewitter. Man weiß nie aus welcher Richtung er dann weht.
Blitz und Donner finde ich sehr interessant, ich liebe es sie zu beobachten. 
Da ich meist vom Boot aus angel, fahre ich näher unter Land und warte das Gewitter ab, Nachts liege ich ja eh unter Land.


----------



## Kochtopf (4. September 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> 80 Jahre danach nur schwer ohne Widerspruch stehen zu lassen....


Ich muss zugeben, nur Hoffmann von Fallersleben gelesen zu haben und bin davon ausgegangen das yukon die tatsächlich gesungene Strophe genommen hat. Jetzt stehe ich natürlich doof da aber ich distanziere mich von solchem Gedankengut (und bin überrascht dass es niemanden sonst aufgefallen ist)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben, nur Hoffmann von Fallersleben gelesen zu haben und bin davon ausgegangen das yukon die tatsächlich gesungene Strophe genommen hat. Jetzt stehe ich natürlich doof da aber ich distanziere mich von solchem Gedankengut (und bin überrascht dass es niemanden sonst aufgefallen ist)


Geschätzter Elpotto, 

aus anderen Äußerungen zu dem Thema habe ich eigentlich nichts anderes von dir erwartet.


----------



## Minimax (4. September 2019)

Wasn hier los @Kochtopf @Testudo @Professor Tinca? Ontopic: Vor Eichen sollst Du weichen. In Bayern ists natürlich bestimmt irgendwie anders und totally besser oder so.


----------



## Andal (4. September 2019)

...und unter Buchen darfst du fluchen. 

Wohl eher, weil Eichen eher solitär stehen und Buchen gerne Wälder bilden. Da wirst du dann weniger vom Blitz, als von fallenden Ästen erschlagen.

Ich bin erst zweimal durch Gewitter in Bedrängnis geraten - reicht auch dicke(!) - aber das war es vor allem der Wind und im letzten Fall der grobe Hagel.


----------



## Riesenangler (4. September 2019)

Nur mal kurz zum Thema sicherheit. Das ist vor einigen Jahren hier in Brandenburg/Havel am Silokanal passiert und sorgte für reichlich Gesprächsstoff in der Anglerschaft. Das DAV Anglermeeting ging zu Ende. Und pünktlich zum Ende des Angelns kündìgt sich noch weit entfernt ein Gewitter an. Einer der Teilnehmer ist, wie alle anderen auch, am Einpacken. Da gibt es einen lauten Knall hinter Ihm. Seine Sitzkiepe ist da, wo er drauf saß verbrannt. Genauso seine Rute auf gut fünf meter Länge und vier seiner fünf Topkits auch. Das fünfte hatte er gerade beim Wickel zum Einpacken. Und sein Angelplatz konnte wegen Strom für ettliche Minuten nicht betreten werden. Ein Blitz war hinter ihm in die Kiepe eingeschlagenund er stand keine zehn Meter weg.


----------



## Tobias85 (4. September 2019)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Und sein Angelplatz konnte wegen Strom für ettliche Minuten nicht betreten werden.



Das bezweifle ich aber ganz stark.  Der Strom fließt sofort über das Erdreich ab, das dauert nur ein paar Millisekunden. Da war wohl eher jemand mit viel Halbwissen übervorsichtig.


----------



## Tobias85 (4. September 2019)

Ich erinnere mich grade an mein bisher einziges Gewitter am Wasser. Es war ein typischer Frühlingstag im Mai, ich war mit dem Fahrrad an meinem kleinen Bach mit der Matchrute unterwegs und hab hinter einer Unterführung mit Pose und Wurm auf alles geangelt, was beißen wollte. Als dann plötzlich ein leichtes Gewitter heranzog, wollt ich nicht mit dem Rad durchs Gewitter fahren, zumal im Umkreis von 5-10 Minuten sowieso nichts sicheres zu erreichen gewesen wäre. Zum Glück lag unmittelbar neben eine Bach eine mit Bäumen bewachsene, 30-40m hohe Aufschüttung, die Blitze wären wenn dann irgendwo da oben eingeschlagen. Über direkten Blitzschlag in mein damals noch junges Haupt musste ich mir also keine Gedanken machen. Hab mich dann in einer niedrigen Hecke vor dem Regen verkrochen und als das Gewitter durch war, bin ich wieder zur Rute, hab direkt mit nem kleinen Wurmstück ausgeworfen und hab mit 45cm meinen bis dato besten Döbel gefangen.


----------



## Riesenangler (4. September 2019)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Das bezweifle ich aber ganz stark.  Der Strom fließt sofort über das Erdreich ab, das dauert nur ein paar Millisekunden. Da war wohl eher jemand mit viel Halbwissen übervorsichtig.


Ich war als Beobachter vor Ort und wollte gerade gehen als es passierte. Sei es drum jedenfalls war der Junge für einige Zeit recht unter Schoke stehend.


----------



## Minimax (4. September 2019)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ich war als Beobachter vor Ort und wollte gerade gehen als es passierte. Sei es drum jedenfalls war der Junge für einige Zeit recht unter Schoke stehend.



Das interessiert mich- war das Gewitter denn über der Szene in schönstem Gange, oder noch entfernt und es handelte sich um den berühmten Blitz aus heiterem Himmel?
Denn das wäre ja das eigentlich erschreckende bzw. zur Vorsicht mahnende. 
Wenns donnert und Blitze in einzwei Kilometern zucken, wie auf den Bild im Anfangspost zu sehen, dann ist klar, weg von den Ruten und Schutz suchen. Aber wenns in der Ferne Grummelt oder weit entfernt Blitze ohne Lärm zu sehen sind, könnte man ja weitermachen in der Hoffnung das es nicht näherkommt. Nur wenn dann dennoch einfach so ein Blitz fernab des vermeintlich noch weit entfernten Gewitters niedergehen kann?


----------



## Andal (4. September 2019)

Am besten zu Hause bleiben, wenn sich nur ein Wölkchen am Himmel zeigt, es könnte ja. Nur dumm, dass in den eigenen vier Wänden, vorzugsweise auch noch im eigenen Bett die meisten Leute das zeitliche segnen.


----------



## Riesenangler (4. September 2019)

Das hauptgeschehen, war noch bestimmt zehn Kilometer weg. Der Einschlag erfolgte, wie du sagtest wirklich aus heiteren Himmel. Denn über uns war noch strahlenster Sonnenschein. Aber die Lichtshow zog sehr schnell heran. Ungefähr eine halbe Stunde später goß es wie aus Eimern.


----------



## Taxidermist (4. September 2019)

Bei Gewitter hört der Spaß auf und ich werde zum Flüchtling, bestenfalls ins Auto!
Da ich häufig vom (Ruder)Boot aus fische, werden bei den ersten Anzeichen, in der Regel beim ersten Donnern in der Nähe, die Ruten sofort ins Boot gelegt und der Weg zum Ufer angetreten.
Zwei mal schon durfte ich einen Einschlag sehen, an Stellen wo ich mich kurz zuvor aufgehalten habe, auch Blitzeinschläge ins Wasser habe ich schon gesehen!
Einige Jahre hatte ich mein Zelt direkt unter einer Hochleitungstrasse, wo ich nach Aussage eines Bekannten (Leitungsbauer!) ziemlich sicher sein dürfte, zumindest solange ich keinen direkten Kontakt zu den Masten habe.
Auch das ich die Füße beisammen halten sollte, (Schrittspannung) wurde mir erklärt.
Ansonsten ist mir nämlich auch das Gestänge eines Zeltes/Schirmes nicht geheuer, zumindest auf offener Fläche oder in exponierter Lage, fühle mich daher auch dort nicht sicher.
Ich muss anmerken, dass schon mein Vater im Lichtbogen vergangen ist, aber in einem Umspannwerk auf Arbeit, also nicht im Gewitter.
Aber dennoch habe ich nicht vor, es ihm gleich zu tun!
Einmal, nach einen trockenen Gewitter, mit einigen starken Windböen, kam ich zu meinem Angelplatz und es lag ein schwerer Ast einer großen Weide, an der Stelle wo noch 15 Min. zuvor mein Angelstuhl stand. 
Wie ich finde, bin ich damals wohl meinem Instinkt gefolgt, mich dort zu verpissen!
Die magischen Momente nach einem Gewitter, wenn man merkt dass das Gewässer auflebt, möchte ich allerdings nicht missen.

Jürgen


----------



## Timo.Keibel (4. September 2019)

Ich verziehe mich schnellstmöglich ins Auto, sobald eine Gewitterfront im Anmarsch ist. Seit einem Schlüsselerlebnis - Blitz schlug aus heiterem Himmel in einen Baum am anderen Ufer (knapp 80 Meter) ein - bin ich da echt sensibilisiert und brauche das nicht noch einmal.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. September 2019)

Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> Blitz schlug aus heiterem Himmel in einen Baum am anderen Ufer (knapp 80 Meter) ein




Echt?
Komplett ohne Wolken oder sowat?


----------



## Timo.Keibel (4. September 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Echt?
> Komplett ohne Wolken oder sowat?



Nein, dann dürfte ich ja gar nicht mehr rausgehen. Es war schon eine Gewitterfront über uns.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. September 2019)

OK.
Dann hatte ich das hier zu wörtlich genommen:



Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> aus heiterem Himmel


----------



## Mikesch (4. September 2019)

Ich geselle mich zu den "Feiglingen".
Kein Fisch der Welt ist es wert zufällig von einem Blitz gegrillt zu werden.


----------



## Semmelmehl (4. September 2019)

Es gibt doch für Gewitter ganz klare Regeln. 
Kommt es so dicht, dass Blitze ein der Nähe einschlagen können,  dann heißt es: Finger weg von den Ruten und nicht unter die Bäume stellen. 

Beides, Ruten und Bäume, sind gute Blitzableiter, also weg von davon. 
Ein Platz im geschlossenen Auto hingegen hilft trocken zu bleiben und schützt in gewissem Rahmen vor Blitzen. 

Das ist genau so seit Ewigkeiten bekannt wie die Tatsache, das Fische bei Gewitterlage mal besser beißen und mal nicht


----------



## Riesenangler (4. September 2019)

Zuckt immer so schön in der Rute wenn der Blitz drei oder vier Kilometer weit weg ins Wasser geht. Ein prickelndes Erlebnis. Seit dem mache ich das ich vom See komme wenns anföngt zu grummeln.


----------



## phirania (4. September 2019)

Bei Gewitter kann ich getrost aufs Angeln verzichten....


----------



## u-see fischer (4. September 2019)

Beim Blitzeinschlag ist nicht nur der unmittelbare Einschlag gefährlich. Ob ein Blitzeinschlag in unmittelbarer Nähe gefährlich ist, ist auch von der Spannung abhänig, die durch Liegen oder Schrittlänge überbrückt wird. Diese Spannung nimmt mi zunehmendem Abstand vom Einschlagsort ab, man spricht daher vom Spannungstrichter. Es kann auch ratsam sein, sich nicht direkt unter einen Baum aufzuhalten, da beim Blitzeinschlag dort im Erdreich noch eine hohe Spannung überbrückt wird/werden kann. Auch kann der Blitz vom Baum auf den Menschen überspringen.

Bildliche Infos dazu gibt es hier.

Wer sich der Gefahr eines Blitzeinschlags und auch der Schäden durch den Sturm bewusst ist, meidet Gewitter.


----------



## phirania (4. September 2019)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...=bmRRYCI0AC8&usg=AOvVaw3ZjKQ770hvVsmvlSr_MGxE


----------



## Hering 58 (4. September 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjK8ePb2rfkAhWYiFwKHchsBecQwqsBMAJ6BAgHEAo&url=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmRRYCI0AC8&usg=AOvVaw3ZjKQ770hvVsmvlSr_MGxE


Was hat er für ein Glück.


----------



## Taxidermist (4. September 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjK8ePb2rfkAhWYiFwKHchsBecQwqsBMAJ6BAgHEAo&url=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmRRYCI0AC8&usg=AOvVaw3ZjKQ770hvVsmvlSr_MGxE



Das ist Fake, weil jedesmal nach dem angeblichen Blitzschlag ein "nasser" Fleck auf der Strasse bleibt!
So schnell kann sich wohl keiner in die Hosen machen?

Jürgen


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. September 2019)

Im Grunde genommen ist es mir egal, wie das Wetter ist, ich angle eben wenn ich die Zeit habe.
Ob es nun bei den Sturmwarnungen gewesen ist, bei Regen, 37 Grad oder -8 Grad. Wenn ich ans Wasser fahren kann, wird die Zeit genutzt.

Bei Gewitter sieht es ein wenig anders aus. Sobald es Gewittert und das Gewitter eben über mir oder in der Nähe ist, packe ich keine Rute an, die im Wasser ist.
Wir haben uns einmal unter einer Brücke versteckt als der Blitz gegenüber des Gewässer eingeschlagen ist. Ich liebe Unwetter und Gewitter aber in dem Moment konnte der Stift malen.

Bei Gewittern - die in weiter Entfernung gewesen sind - habe ich schon mehrfach mini Schläge (so als würde man ans Auto packen) bekommen. Für mich dann auch ein Grund das Gewitter abzuwarten. Einmal war das Wetter sogar so sehr am knistern, dass wir beim Berühren der Angelruten (die waren NICHT im Wasser) kleine Schläge bekommen haben und es knisterte.


----------



## börnie (5. September 2019)

schweiß-schwüle Nächte und Gewitter ....ich liebe sie 
Oft hab ich an solchen Tagen eigentlich gar nicht vor angeln zu gehen. Aber wenn es dann aufzieht...dann muss ich raus.
Aber nur vom Ufer.
Mit dem Boot, z.B. hier auf der Müritz, kann so ein Abenteuer wirklich in die Hose gehen. 
Soviel Risiko sind mir auch keine Ofenrohr-Aale wert.
Aber vom Ufer....Ruten raus der Spaß beginnt


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. September 2019)

börnie schrieb:


> schweiß-schwüle Nächte und Gewitter ....ich liebe sie
> Oft hab ich an solchen Tagen eigentlich gar nicht vor angeln zu gehen. Aber wenn es dann aufzieht...dann muss ich raus.
> Aber nur vom Ufer.
> Mit dem Boot, z.B. hier auf der Müritz, kann so ein Abenteuer wirklich in die Hose gehen.
> ...



börnie!  nomen est omen !


----------



## thanatos (10. September 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Beim Gewitter zum Auto!
> 
> Währenddessen klaut auch niemand etwas.


da biste aber aufm Holzweg , bin einmal bei extremen Unwetter um mitternacht abgehauen -um 3,30 Uhr hatte ich dann keinen Motor mehr


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. September 2019)

In den allermeiste Fällen ist bei Unwetter keiner draußen.

Wenn man allerdings in so einer Verbrecherecke wohnt, kann das auch mal anders sein.


----------



## Taxidermist (10. September 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> In den allermeiste Fällen ist bei Unwetter keiner draußen.
> 
> Wenn man allerdings in so einer Verbrecherecke wohnt, kann das auch mal anders sein.



Ich teile da deine Einschätzung, bei etwas Regen und erst recht bei Gewitter verkriechen sich die "Ratten" erfahrungsgemäß und man muss sich zumindest in dieser Zeit keine allzu große Sorgen um sein Gerät machen.
Anders in warmen Sommernächten und dazu noch in Ballungsräumen, da scheinen sie dann gehäuft unterwegs zu sein.
Sagt einer, dem sowohl schon ein Boot, als auch Angelgerät für 500€ geklaut wurden!

Jürgen


----------



## feederbrassen (10. September 2019)

Unwetter ist ein dehnbarer Begriff. 
Bisschen Blitz und Donner  mit Platzregen vielleicht und ein paar Sturmböen ?
Erlebt habe ich schon so einiges ,auch schon Sternstunden dabei erlebt aber auch zweimal Fluchtartig alles stehen lassen weil es mir einfach zu heftig wurde .
Auch schon einfach ausgesessen.
Wenn ohne unterlass Blitz und Donner über meinem Kopf brausen ,mir mein Gerät um die Ohren fliegt ,such ich mir ein sicheres Plätzchen oder pack zusammen.
Ansonsten fische ich weiter.
Jedes ,,Unwetter " ist anders, deshalb kann man das Pauschal so nicht beantworten denke ich.


----------



## Andal (10. September 2019)

Das schlimmste an Gewittern, schwarzen Wolken und dergleichen sind "Freunde", die einen noch Tage danach mit ihrer ach so tollen Wetter-App an den Rand des Wahnsinns treiben.


----------



## feederbrassen (10. September 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Das schlimmste an Gewittern, schwarzen Wolken und dergleichen sind "Freunde", die einen noch Tage danach mit ihrer ach so tollen Wetter-App an den Rand des Wahnsinns treiben.


Manche funktionieren und sind recht präzise ,meistens jedenfalls.


----------



## Andal (10. September 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Manche funktionieren und sind recht präzise ,meistens jedenfalls.


Ja, die Apps schon!


----------



## thanatos (11. September 2019)

manchmal kann nicht einfach abhauen ,weil es kein wohin gibt.
mein schönstes Gewitter hab ich mal erlebt als ich beim Rohrleitungsbau gearbeitet habe .Es war plötzlich da und der Bauwagen 2Km weit weg.
Es hat nicht geregnet und ich hatte Gummistiefel an ,also 20 m Abstand vom 400er Stahlrohr genommen und los gewandert ,rigsherum hat es geblitzt
in alle Richtungen - hatte ich vorher nie so gesehen . Wenn ich es beim angeln rechtzeitig bemerke hau ich natürlich ab weil ich nicht gern nass werde
drum verpiss ich mich auch schon wenn der Regen kommt , aber nicht wegen Gewitter das mich der Blitz erschlägt ist so wahrscheinlich
wie´n 6er im Lotto und wie oft hat man den schon.


----------



## rutilus69 (11. September 2019)

Ich gestehen,dass ich da auch eher auf Nummer sicher gehe und mich zurückziehe wenn ein Gewitter aufzieht.



thanatos schrieb:


> aber nicht wegen Gewitter das mich der Blitz erschlägt ist so wahrscheinlich
> wie´n 6er im Lotto und wie oft hat man den schon.



Der Vorteil beim 6er im Lotto: man überlebt den viel wahrscheinlicher als den Einschlag des Blitzes


----------



## Michael.S (11. September 2019)

Ein guter Bekannter von mir hatte dann wohl auch einen 6er , den hat der Blitz vom Fahrrad geholt , wollte unbedingt zur Arbeit und nicht zu spät kommen , trotz Warnungen ist er losgefahren und nie angekommen


----------



## Semmelmehl (11. September 2019)

> aber nicht wegen Gewitter das mich der Blitz erschlägt ist so wahrscheinlich
> wie´n 6er im Lotto und wie oft hat man den schon.



Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Zum einen, die Wahrscheinlichkeit, von einem Blitz getroffern zu werden ist doppelt so hoch, wie die beim 6er im Lotto ... du wirst eher 2 mal vom Blitz getroffen, bevor du einmal im Lotto gewinnst ... also statistisch.

Diese Regel gilt aber unter der Annahme, dass du keinen signifikanten Potentialsprung darstellst ... heisst, deine Umgebung ist eklektrisch leitend mit dir gleich.
Ist sie aber nicht, A) wenn du untern einem Baum stehst und B) wenn du eine superleitende Carbon-Rute in den Himmel streckst.

So ein Blitz kann halt keine Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung


----------

